# Jessica Biel und Justin Timberlake: Trennung! Update



## beachkini (11 März 2011)

Aus und vorbei: Justin Timberlake und Jessica Biel haben sich nach vier Beziehungsjahren getrennt.

Nachdem in der Presse erneut Trennungsgerüchte aufgetaucht waren, bestätigte ein Sprecher des Paares, dass die beiden Stars, die seit 2007 liiert waren, ihrer Beziehung ein freundschaftliches Ende gesetzt haben. "Hinsichtlich der Medienspekulationen um Jessica Biels und Justin Timberlakes Beziehung bestätigen wir, dass sie gemeinsam entschieden haben, getrennte Wege zu gehen", heißt es in dem Statement. "Sie bleiben Freunde und werden auch weiterhin viel Liebe und Respekt füreinander übrig haben."

Zuvor hatte ein Nahestehender gegenüber 'People' verraten: "Es herrscht kein böses Blut. Es geschah einvernehmlich und sie haben beide entschieden, dass es Zeit war, die Sache zu beenden." Jessica Biel soll das Liebes-Aus trotz gegenteiliger Berichte nicht stören, denn wie ein Insider beteuert, habe sie die Trennung bereits verarbeitet. "Jessica ist nicht am Boden zerstört, das ist Mist", macht der Insider im Interview mit 'MSNBC' klar. "Sie ist eine sehr unabhängige, stolze Frau mit ihrer eigenen Karriere. Ihr geht es gut." Dass die Beziehung auf ihr Ende zusteuert, war schon im letzten Monat zu ahnen. Zu den Academy Awards tauchte der Sänger nämlich ohne die Schauspielerin auf und schritt stattdessen mit seiner Mutter Lynn Harless über den roten Teppich.

(Timberlake soll was mit mila kunis am laufen haben)


----------



## Rumpelmucke (12 März 2011)

*AW: Jessica Biel und Justin Timberlake: Trennung!*

Was, schon wieder??  Aber gut, ich hab ihr direkt ne SMS geschickt


----------



## illidan (12 März 2011)

*AW: Jessica Biel und Justin Timberlake: Trennung!*

ich wusste ger nicht, dass di beiden zusammen waren. LOL


----------



## Punisher (12 März 2011)

*AW: Jessica Biel und Justin Timberlake: Trennung!*

ich wäre frei


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 März 2011)

*AW: Jessica Biel und Justin Timberlake: Trennung!*

*Danke Dir für die Info:thumbup:*


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 März 2011)

*"Mila Kunis ist nicht schuld an der Trennung!" Update*

*Justin Timberlake hat keine Neue
"Mila Kunis ist nicht schuld an der Trennung!"​*

Die Gerüchte, dass Justin Timberlake (30) sich wegen seiner Schauspielkollegin Mila Kunis (27) von Jessica Biel (29) getrennt haben soll, wollen einfach nicht abreißen. Denn erst beendete der Black Swan-Star die Beziehung zu dem Kinderstar Macaulay Culkin (30) und nun ist auch Justin wieder solo. Dennoch sollen die beiden kein Paar sein.

„Mila hatte nichts mit der Trennung zu tun“, versichert eine Quelle, die Justin Timberlake sehr nah steht, dem People Magazine. „Es hatte wirklich niemand anderes etwas mit dem Ende ihrer Beziehung zu tun. Sie sind sich einfach bewusst geworden, dass ihre Beziehung an einem Punkt angekommen war, an dem es Zeit war nach vorne zu blicken und ohne einander weiterzuleben.“

Auch ist der Insider sich sicher, dass Mila und Justin zurzeit kein Paar sind und sich auch nicht heimlich daten: „Sie sind definitiv nicht zusammen. Sie spielen zwar zusammen im Film „Friends With Benefits“, aber sie sind wirklich nur Freunde. Mehr ist da nicht. Sie sind kein Paar.“ Wenigstens im Moment noch nicht, aber wer weiß schon, was die Zukunft bringt. 

*
Der Kerl muss in eine Entzugsklinik das der Grund
warum sie Schluss gemacht hat
Gruss Gollum*


----------

